# Oboy, OBUS' have arrived



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

and they look fantastic... Never thought i would see a Juan Lopez in a belicoso size, but they appear to be well worth the wait....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes they are ! 

They will definatley be worth the wait.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful :dr Congrats!!!


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

I think I see a beetle hole in one of those cigars!!! Send them to me, I'll freeze them and I promise to send them back to you.

Nice purchase.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Man Justin, I don't know if I hadn't paid close attention, or you have just decided to go ape $hit here lately! Every time I see you post about a new delivery I know I'm getting ready to :dr .
Another awesome pick-up.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

very handsome grab there, if they smoke half as good as they look you have good times ahead!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice :dr . You have had some really great buys lately, you're building a sweet collection!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Man Justin, I don't know if I hadn't paid close attention, or you have just decided to go ape $hit here lately! Every time I see you post about a new delivery I know I'm getting ready to :dr .
> Another awesome pick-up.


just trying to keep up with klugs

im only 20 years and about $250,000 behind!!!

but seriously, i just have been making some great bets in the nfl this year, and if greenbay can hold on and not lose my 11 points tonight i will be posting some more pics next week!!!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Sweet looking smokes .


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow...those look mighty beautiful!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got some glass top Cohibas and Cremosas, wanna trade?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I've never seen those before, great buy!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> just trying to keep up with klugs
> 
> im only 20 years and about $250,000 behind!!!
> 
> but seriously, i just have been making some great bets in the nfl this year, and if greenbay can hold on and not lose my 11 points tonight i will be posting some more pics next week!!!!


What, no axe murders? :sl


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> just trying to keep up with klugs
> 
> im only 20 years and about $250,000 behind!!!
> 
> but seriously, i just have been making some great bets in the nfl this year, and if _*greenbay can hold on and not lose my 11 points tonight i will be posting some more pics next week!!!!*_


Go get 'em, tiger! Congrats.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Belicosos always look tasty, don't they? An incoming, live round of flavor! Kaboom! :w Ahhh


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Those cigars look pretty good, thanks for the pics.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Fumer tue, indeed.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

all I can say is ............... :fu 




























:r j/k! those are awesome!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've not seen these, but :dr they look tasty.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice, Enjoy those beauties.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely beauties. Thanks for the pics. Interested in hearing a review on these, as I haven't seen them before.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nice!!!
Viva la France!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

You guyz are just killin' me here looking at all'a these good smokes. :hn


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Good get Justin. They look friggin awesome. I shall smoke vicariously through you :dr


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I had to smoke a couple from the cab I got a couple of weeks ago. They are individually numbered boxes. (See post copied, below).

They were very pleasant smokes, medium bodied but of course young-tasting. They have great flavor potential and right now have a real clean finish with no bitterness or lingering harshnes--great potential in my opinion. Now if only they didn't cost an arm and a leg.... Well, I'll have to smoke some more soon anyways. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cvm4* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=603974#post603974 
_The French ER's were just too hard to get. Nice grab if you got some._


I don't know about lucky, but I'm happy I just got some. 
Box 372/1200; SML AGO 06. 
They look really nice and smell even better. They arrived a little disheveled, the bands were a looser than other cigars, but nothing to be up in arms about. I think I have to smoke one soon.


----------



## JohnP (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice, thanks for the pics.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Very nice, Justin.:dr You still have my addy right? Let us know how they are when you smoke one. Thanks for the pics.

CBF:w


----------



## NFD929 (Nov 9, 2006)

very nice. I need to get my hands on some of those...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

YYaazzzzzzaa, they look fantastic!!!

Johnny


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

please review this for us...they look good..


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Those look very tasty!:dr


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Great smokes. You won't be disappointed.

Doc


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

That is just beautiful - Hope you enjoy


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> I had to smoke a couple from the cab I got a couple of weeks ago. They are individually numbered boxes. (See post copied, below).
> 
> They were very pleasant smokes, medium bodied but of course young-tasting. They have great flavor potential and right now have a real clean finish with no bitterness or lingering harshnes--great potential in my opinion. Now if only they didn't cost an arm and a leg.... Well, I'll have to smoke some more soon anyways.
> 
> ...


Just paint me green with envy  I actually saw some for resale but wasn't going to pay $500 for a cab.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

cvm4 said:


> Just paint me green with envy  I actually saw some for resale but wasn't going to pay $500 for a cab.


thats cheaper than whats being paid straight from the vendor.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

They are almost impossible to get. France does not ship cigars out of their region. 

These will be very rare and very tasty in years to come. These RE are worth every penny. Get them now before the price doubles in a year or two.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> thats cheaper than whats being paid straight from the vendor.


:tpd: (not that you're stupid or anything)


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> just trying to keep up with klugs
> 
> im only 20 years and about $250,000 behind!!!
> 
> but seriously, *i just have been making some great bets in the nfl this year*, and if greenbay can hold on and not lose my 11 points tonight i will be posting some more pics next week!!!!


I'd put my money on the Panther's tomorrow night.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Justin,

you got my address in case your game doesn't go the right way. I can always help a friend with a cash position...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i am not sure about that one.. this could be an upset.. not as a homer.. but there are ALOT of trends that lean towards the birds...


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i am not sure about that one.. this could be an upset.. not as a homer.. but there are ALOT of trends that lean towards the birds...


You're absolutely correct, I was just being a homer.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i am not sure about that one.. this could be an upset.. not as a homer.. but there are ALOT of trends that lean towards the birds...


i told ya so!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i told ya so!


You were right. Ouch!


----------

